# So proud of my lovely niece



## applecruncher (May 15, 2018)

She graduated on Sunday with a Master's degree. Already is settled into a job at a place where she interned....they hired her full-time. Has her own apt, car, and a nice boyfriend.


----------



## ProsperosDaughter (May 15, 2018)

You should be proud. She is accomplished and lovely.


----------



## jujube (May 15, 2018)

She sounds like she has all her bases covered!  Congratulations to her!


----------



## Kadee (May 15, 2018)

Your neice is stunning looking young woman  AC .
A huge congratulations to her on her Masters degree and job


----------



## C'est Moi (May 15, 2018)

You have every reason to be proud; she's beautiful and accomplished!


----------



## applecruncher (May 16, 2018)

Thanks for the kind comments.


----------



## moviequeen1 (May 16, 2018)

Thanks for sharing picture of your lovely niece,congrats to her for getting her degree and finding a job


----------



## rkunsaw (May 17, 2018)

Your niece has done well. You have every right to be proud.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 17, 2018)

Bravo for her!  Her future is a bright one.


----------



## Warrigal (May 17, 2018)

I would be proud too if I was her aunt. Congratulations.


----------



## Pappy (May 17, 2018)

Congratulations to your niece. You have every reason to be proud of her.


----------



## RadishRose (May 17, 2018)

She's lovely and you have great reasons to be so proud!


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 17, 2018)

Much to be proud of AC, beautiful young woman who is smart too and seems to be on a perfect path to a very happy future....good for her! :sunglass:


----------



## applecruncher (May 17, 2018)

Thanks all for the comments.

Niece & her brother had it tough ....lots of family drama and instability when they were young....I used to keep them on weekends a lot when they were babies & toddlers.  (I'd like to punch her dad/my brother in the face  but since I neither see nor speak to him that's unlikely.) Anyway, she's doing much better than lots of others who had easy childhoods.


----------



## Lara (May 17, 2018)

:applause2:Congratulations to a fine young lady!! :clap::cool1:

`


----------



## applecruncher (May 17, 2018)

Thank you, Lara.


----------



## JaniceM (May 17, 2018)

A beautiful young lady and super accomplishments-  congratulations, and best wishes for a bright future!!


----------



## 911 (May 24, 2018)

Lovely young lady. Just curious as to what college she graduated from and what field she has chosen for her vocation?


----------



## KingsX (May 24, 2018)

.

Congrats on your fine niece.

My niece is the most accomplished of my siblings' children [and the only girl.]

She received her PhD in geology [in Leeds, England]

She has traveled to/ lived in many countries working for oil companies.

.


----------



## applecruncher (May 24, 2018)

911 said:


> Lovely young lady. Just curious as to what college she graduated from and what field she has chosen for her vocation?



Ohio State, Bachelor's in Spanish & Psychology, Master's in Social Work


----------



## hearlady (May 24, 2018)

Congratulations! Ah,to be young when the world is your oyster.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 24, 2018)

Wow, so pretty and a job already in her field. Not many can say that! Congratulations to her. How proud you all must be.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 28, 2019)

Resurrection...

Niece took me to lunch today. She is doing fantastic, still working at same place, she's a therapist. Sees clients in the office and out in the field.

So proud.


----------



## oldman (Dec 29, 2019)

Is she planning on getting her Doctorate?


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 29, 2019)

oldman said:


> Is she planning on getting her Doctorate?



Not to my knowledge; although that's always a possibility after she gets more experience under her belt.


----------



## Llynn (Dec 29, 2019)

just from the expression on her face, I suspect the old world better be watching out for her.  Lovely.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 30, 2019)

Beautiful, smart, accomplished and with a nice boyfriend! Can't beat that combination.  *Congratulations* to her. You are right to be very proud.


----------

